# Which Motor: MES 200-330 or Siemens 1PV5135 4WS14



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

With such a heavy conversion with heavy payload requirements why wouldn't you consider a DC conversion? DC motors have more low-end torque that will ensure you get your heavy truck moving...The DC setup will provide DOUBLE the performance of the AC while providing nearly the same range for the around the same price....see below....

The MES 200-330 + Tim600 = $12,658 from the Metric Mind Corp. Website.
HP = 100kw (134hp) peak
TQ = 300NM (220fltbs) peak
Batteries = 120cells =400V, 100AHcells @ 125$ each = $15,000
40kwh total energy

OR....

Zilla2K = $5,000 from Manzanita Micro
Dual Warp9 = $4,000 from a variety of vendors
Total = $9000
HP = ~340hp peak (Parallel mode = 170V and 1000A to each motor, 340kw)
TQ = ~500fltbs* (Parallel mode = 1000A to each motor)
*In series mode 1000ftlbs can be used at low rpm...
Batteries = 83cells = 274V, 180AH cells @ 225$each = $18,675
49kwh total energy (22% more than the AC setup above)


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

agazdziak said:


> The question I have about the Siemens motor is which specs should I believe? According to the metric mind website, it is rated at 61kW continuous, however the EVTV website says its rated at 45kW for 1hr. Which website would have more correct information? Also, is this a good motor and inverter combination?
> 
> The advantage I see for the Siemens motor is that it is more powerful(61kW vs 40kW continuous) and less expensive (~$9k vs ~$13k). Am I overlooking something?


There are three versions of the Siemens 135-Motor, the 200V, 300V and 500V version, the one EVTV has is the 200V version which is 45KW cont., the 61KW from Metric-Mind is the 300V version. 
The Siemens Motors can be run with higher power for short time (3 minutes) up to 150 KW (20kW per 1000 U/min). I f you can use higher voltage I would recommend the Siemens 138 series for heavy vehicles


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

There is also option #3:

Scott Drive controller with BLDC motor. For that application I would recommend the 400v 600A version. The water-cooled motor is rated at 55kw continuous and 150kw peak at 320v. It puts out a good deal more torque than the induction motors which is ideal for a heavy vehicle. You can see a picture of the motor and drive I brought to EVCCON 2012 on my website.

Regards,
Marcus


----------



## agazdziak (Sep 24, 2012)

ruckus said:


> There is also option #3:
> 
> Scott Drive controller with BLDC motor. For that application I would recommend the 400v 600A version. The water-cooled motor is rated at 55kw continuous and 150kw peak at 320v. It puts out a good deal more torque than the induction motors which is ideal for a heavy vehicle. You can see a picture of the motor and drive I brought to EVCCON 2012 on my website.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll definitely look into this solution, it sounds promising.

For the Dual DC Motor solution, how would you hook it up, one to each rear wheel?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

This drive system has been used direct-drive (direct to the rear differential) in an SUV (pictured on my website), but for a 1-ton van/truck I would use the transmission as you originally planned. 

You should have no problem driving highway speeds with the 55/60kw motor and Scott Drive 200 controller.

For this size of vehicle the 180Ah cells would be better, but I understand space and money may be limited.

Cheers.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

agazdziak said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely look into this solution, it sounds promising.
> 
> For the Dual DC Motor solution, how would you hook it up, one to each rear wheel?


If the transmission is strong enough you would connect the dual 9s together and attach them to the transmission. That would offer the best torque multiplication.

However you could also connect the dual 9s directly to the rear differential.
You would want to run in series first and them switch over to parallel. That way you would have very reasonable acceleration.


----------

